# Kontakt 5 Sustain Pedal problem



## FabAlbatross (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi all, 

I'm encountering a very peculiar problem with my sustain pedal in Kontakt 5. Basically, it will not sustain with pianos. It will sustain in Logic X if I use any stock piano or synth but once I get into Kontakt 5 and open up my 8Dio 1928 Piano there is no sustain whatsoever. The strange thing is, the pedal noise triggers if there is one available for the library but not the actual sustain. What's even stranger is the inconsistency of the problem. When I use the Felt piano from Olafur Arnald's composer toolkit, there is no sustain, but if I pull up a random synth sample from the same library, it sustains with no problem, with seemingly the same settings. I'm quite new to VSTs but to my untrained eye all the settings are the same. It's driving me nuts though and I was hoping to get some help diagnosing this.


----------



## j_kranz (Jan 12, 2019)

Maybe a pedal polarity issue? What MIDI keyboard are you using?


----------



## FabAlbatross (Jan 12, 2019)

j_kranz said:


> Maybe a pedal polarity issue? What MIDI keyboard are you using?


It's an Alesis V49. The pedal is a cheap one but it works fine when used with any stock piano.


----------



## j_kranz (Jan 12, 2019)

FabAlbatross said:


> It's an Alesis V49. The pedal is a cheap one but it works fine when used with any stock piano.



If you record the cc data of the pedal, what value is it putting out?


----------



## FabAlbatross (Jan 12, 2019)

j_kranz said:


> If you record the cc data of the pedal, what value is it putting out?


127 for pedal down and 0 for pedal up, I believe that's what it should be.


----------



## j_kranz (Jan 13, 2019)

FabAlbatross said:


> 127 for pedal down and 0 for pedal up, I believe that's what it should be.



Very odd... any difference in Kontakt standalone?


----------



## FabAlbatross (Jan 17, 2019)

j_kranz said:


> Very odd... any difference in Kontakt standalone?


It's the same in Kontakt standalone, not sure what to do here...


----------



## j_kranz (Jan 17, 2019)

Yeah very odd. Is the instrument in Kontakt set to channel 1? Maybe try Omni?


----------



## X-Bassist (Jan 18, 2019)

Did the pedal come with the keyboard? There are different polarities on sustain pedals as indicated in this thread, are you sure you have the right type for your keyboard?
https://vi-control.net/community/th...r-2018-using-akai-mpk-249.77865/#post-4325768

You could try it with a pedal to midi adapter as well. I use this with my expression pedals (4 on different CC’s plugged into a quad- the singles and quads work great)...
https://www.audiofront.net/MIDIExpression.php

I’m wondering if it’s the pedal (intermittently) or the keyboard messing things up.


----------

